# Rentals/Real Estate Agencies in Veneto Region



## elisabethc (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello 

My Nonno and Nonna are relocating back to Italy after 50 years in Australia and seeing as they can't use computers, I've been assigned the job of finding a rental home/apartment for them.

They are originally from Castelfranco Veneto and our family still reside there. However they want to live in either Bassano Del Grappa or Montebelluna. I'm having difficulty finding rentals online. 

I was wondering if there is anyone who can guide me in the right direction in finding a place to live for them? I'm going to need prices for rentals (if you're a local), real estate agencies names and numbers, websites and also general information about property in these areas.

We visited 8 months ago and had a look around, but it was half-heartedly. So any help would be very much appreciated!

Elisabeth


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

You could go to a site called Mister Impresse and put the town where you want to find the real estate offices into the search field. Then along side that if you start typing into the other search field something like Immobile Agenzie or Agenzie Immobile it will give you a menu and you can find a list of agencies in the town you have put into the first search field.

You can also google Immobile Agenzia or Affito plus your town and find several agencies. Then look for their web sites or emails and viola! you make connections with real people to ask about the rentals in the area and maybe to look for a place for your grandparents.

All the best.


----------



## elisabethc (Jun 15, 2012)

Giacomina said:


> You could go to a site called Mister Impresse and put the town where you want to find the real estate offices into the search field. Then along side that if you start typing into the other search field something like Immobile Agenzie or Agenzie Immobile it will give you a menu and you can find a list of agencies in the town you have put into the first search field.
> 
> You can also google Immobile Agenzia or Affito plus your town and find several agencies. Then look for their web sites or emails and viola! you make connections with real people to ask about the rentals in the area and maybe to look for a place for your grandparents.
> 
> All the best.



Thank you for your advice Giacomina!


----------

